# (pics) Paris Hilton Smoking Weed in a Bikini



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Occasionally, in the course of human history, events occur that have such an impact on us as a global community that we are signifigantly changed forever.

This is not one of those events.









Here are some papparazzi photos taken of Paris Hilton smoking weed while wearing a bikini.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

And another...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Weed? That's so lower class, I figured her for a cocaine kind of girl


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

how you now see smokes weed men ????


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

She`s a pretty and a smart girl. Cocaine will kill you, weed doesn`t!!!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

remyo said:


> how you now see smokes weed men ????










In The Nethetlands we legally ``Smoke Weed Every Day``!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

So what's the big deal ? A ton of people who smoke weed, and as far as she goes - I just don't understand the whole Paris Hilton phenomenon. If it wasn't for her sex tapes, she'd just be another skank who nobody cared about. What kind of unique talents does she have? Doesn't even look that good. A lot of times I'll just think to myself - why the hell do I even know who Paris Hilton is ???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> So what's the big deal ? A ton of people who smoke weed, and as far as she goes - I just don't understand the whole Paris Hilton phenomenon. If it wasn't for her sex tapes, she'd just be another skank who nobody cared about. What kind of unique talents does she have? Doesn't even look that good. A lot of times I'll just think to myself - why the hell do I even know who Paris Hilton is ???










dam i have to aggree 100%

i hate that she is everywhere


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

after these pics

i must LOVE her


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> So what's the big deal ? A ton of people who smoke weed, and as far as she goes - I just don't understand the whole Paris Hilton phenomenon. If it wasn't for her sex tapes, she'd just be another skank who nobody cared about. What kind of unique talents does she have? Doesn't even look that good. A lot of times I'll just think to myself - why the hell do I even know who Paris Hilton is ???


 Your forget the fact that shes heir to millions in which make her famous.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> If it wasn't for her sex tapes, she'd just be another skank who nobody cared about.


 That's exactly what she is to me, dunno why people make a big deal about her, she looks like an anorexic tanned corpse to begin with







.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

She is a bonerack!!!
Not even a meal for a single Irratan.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the big deal ? A ton of people who smoke weed, and as far as she goes - I just don't understand the whole Paris Hilton phenomenon. If it wasn't for her sex tapes, she'd just be another skank who nobody cared about. What kind of unique talents does she have? Doesn't even look that good. A lot of times I'll just think to myself - why the hell do I even know who Paris Hilton is ???
> ...


 ok.. is she the only child of a multi-millionaire that you know of ? I was flipping through Forbes magazine recently - it had a list of richest people in the US - and most of them also had kids and grand-kids - of course you don't hear too much about any of them - is it because they're not as talented as she is - or is it because their kids are not skanks who make sex tapes ?


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

janus said:


> remyo said:
> 
> 
> > how you now see smokes weed men ????
> ...


 Hahah, that's funny. I live in California and get high legally everyday! Great state.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

janus said:


> remyo said:
> 
> 
> > how you now see smokes weed men ????
> ...


 in california i do too


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Only skanks make sex tapes now?


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

parris hilton is my type of girl lol









.. i envy you netherlands bastards, but i bet our american weed is better than yours :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id still put my joint in her lips


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Lol dude, no way is your american weed better than Netherlands or even Canadian weed.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Only skanks make sex tapes now?


 maybe not, but she's a skank regardless


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ah I misread you.

And yes she is


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Lol dude, no way is your american weed better than Netherlands or even Canadian weed.


 Me and me buddies get the good sh*t up north lol.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Lol dude, no way is your american weed better than Netherlands or even Canadian weed.


 the dutch weed is far out the best everybody now,s that


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

and paris hilton she is so f*cking sexy men ,


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Killduv said:


> She is a bonerack!!!
> Not even a meal for a single Irratan.


 I wouldnt feed her to my irritan









I'd throw her in my bed


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd definately hit it. She's got the body type I love.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i cant tell if thats her or not


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> So what's the big deal ? A ton of people who smoke weed, and as far as she goes - I just don't understand the whole Paris Hilton phenomenon. If it wasn't for her sex tapes, she'd just be another skank who nobody cared about. What kind of unique talents does she have? Doesn't even look that good. A lot of times I'll just think to myself - why the hell do I even know who Paris Hilton is ???


 Are you gay...?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

janus said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the big deal ? A ton of people who smoke weed, and as far as she goes - I just don't understand the whole Paris Hilton phenomenon. If it wasn't for her sex tapes, she'd just be another skank who nobody cared about. What kind of unique talents does she have? Doesn't even look that good. A lot of times I'll just think to myself - why the hell do I even know who Paris Hilton is ???
> ...


 Yes of course.

Because I think Paris Hilton is a skank, that makes me a flaming homosexual. Now bend over, boy !!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...










No, it`s because their children don`t look as good as she does!!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...



















Speaking of which, I haven't seen bobme around lately


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

janus said:


> No, it`s because their children don`t look as good as she does!!!


 I don't find her too attractive, but hey - different people have different taste


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

weezplz said:


> parris hilton is my type of girl lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It`s obvious you have never been to Holland to try our weed, otherwise you would not say these things!









The stuff you buy in our shops is so strong that even our government should forbit it, but they don`t....yet.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The stuff about Holland weed is true.. I am still trying to recover from my trip to Amsterdam in 2001..


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> The stuff about Holland weed is true.. I am still trying to recover from my trip to Amsterdam in 2001..


 a men rotterdam is much better dan amsterdam nobody in the usa now,s that but it is true come and find out


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Yes, I thought so!!!

And no , not because you think she`s a skank but because you say that she doesn`t look that good. Come on.......

Paris is hot... I love her!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > No, it`s because their children don`t look as good as she does!!!
> ...










That`s true!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

janus said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > janus said:
> ...


 Hey, some guys like fat chicks. I personally think she's got the perfect body type (I love skinny chicks... my girlfriend now looks exactly like her from the neck down). But some guys like big butts, some guys like big tits, etc.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

janus said:


> remyo said:
> 
> 
> > how you now see smokes weed men ????
> ...

















...I hope they legalize it here in the states before i retire. Too expensive being illegal.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> The stuff about Holland weed is true.. I am still trying to recover from my trip to Amsterdam in 2001..


























And Rotterdam has the best weed.In Amsterdam it`s also good stuff but it`s slightly(?) different, because it`s espacialy(?) for toerists

The weed has become so strong because they breed and breed with the best plants.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > remyo said:
> ...


 But what they say is true... ? You can smoke weed in California and you can buy it in shops? or not?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 ehhh I didn't mean I liked "fat chicks"; but someone who looks like J-Lo is more like it...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

OK, I understand!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i like paris more than j-lo but j-lo is also hot


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Hey, some guys like fat chicks. I personally think she's got the perfect body type (I love skinny chicks... my girlfriend now looks exactly like her from the neck down). But some guys like big butts, some guys like big tits, etc.


ehhh I didn't mean I liked "fat chicks"; but someone who looks like J-Lo is more like it... [/quote]
Suuuure


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jlo


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > janus said:
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

J-Lo = $80 top sirloin steak dinner at a 5-star restaurant

Paris = $1 hamburger with soggy buns from McDonald's drive through


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> J-Lo = $80 top sirloin steak dinner at a 5-star restaurant
> 
> Paris = $1 hamburger with soggy buns from McDonald's drive through


 Well you know Mc.D's does get those specials where cheeseburgers are only 10 cents...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > J-Lo = $80 top sirloin steak dinner at a 5-star restaurant
> ...


 ahh yeah that'd be like someone like Tonya Harding with an yeast infection


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick! Paris is not a soggy burger!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

JAC said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > If it wasn't for her sex tapes, she'd just be another skank who nobody cared about.
> ...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Paris is at least ten times hotter than J-lo !


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> J-Lo = $80 top sirloin steak dinner at a 5-star restaurant
> 
> Paris = $1 hamburger with soggy buns from McDonald's drive through

















i myself like big breasts and a big bumper like j-los


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

janus said:


> Paris is at least ten times hotter than J-lo !


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Someone should start a poll


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Good idea! But I don`t know how it works... to set up a poll.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

just click on new poll 
very simple


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> just click on new poll
> very simple


 Already did it


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> J-Lo = $80 top sirloin steak dinner at a 5-star restaurant
> 
> Paris = $1 hamburger with soggy buns from McDonald's drive through


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i have to agree with jewels, too skinny, no curves, her chest looks like a friggin chess table and her ass doesn't mae up for it..no ass, no chest= lose lose situation and her face looks like it was painted on, i kind of go for natural beauty my self over a woman that spends half a day in the bathroom


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> her face looks like it was painted on, i kind of go for natural beauty my self over a woman that spends half a day in the bathroom


 see, that's another thing I didn't even mention - she looks very plastic..meaning too much external intervention and not enough natural qualities.. blonde bleached hair, all that make-up.. not my thing


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > her face looks like it was painted on, i kind of go for natural beauty my self over a woman that spends half a day in the bathroom
> ...


J-Lo is not exactly the most natural girl in town either:
http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/archives/004167.html


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


 yeah but i remember her in her fly girl days before she hit it rich and she still looked better then paris...imo :rasp:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


 hey, for all I know J-Lo is faker than Paris.. but that's not how it looks from the outside...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

janus said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > janus said:
> ...


 What you hear about smoking weed in California legally is BULLSHIT. Federal law over rides state law. If you smoke weed in front of a cop with some prescription bullshit in your hand, he won't care, he will arrest you and you will get cited.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > her face looks like it was painted on, i kind of go for natural beauty my self over a woman that spends half a day in the bathroom
> ...


 No no, I think she has a very natural look.








And she has those horny eyes!








When you see J-lo in the morning without make-up she looks like an old gipsy-woman.









But it`s all personal as you said.

Let`s wait for the outcome of the poll !


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Filo said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > jerry_plakyda said:
> ...


 And can you smoke it inside your house or is that forbidden to?

If the state-law alows it and the federal-law forbits, what is than the purpuse of this state-law ?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

janus said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > janus said:
> ...


 yes that are some crazy rules in de usa men


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

janus said:


> If the state-law alows it and the federal-law forbits, what is than the purpuse of this state-law ?


 To allow state officers and officials to prosecute. I am assuming California cops (state/county/local) won't arrest you for weed, but federal officials still will. States are allowed to make up their own laws and enforce them, but if the federal government makes a law, it overrules anything the state has to say about it.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Lol dude, no way is your american weed better than Netherlands or even Canadian weed.


 Hmm so thats why half of your american weed is BC bud all right.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

janus said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > janus said:
> ...


 ANY posession of Mary Jane in California is illegal. In your house or on the street, its illegal. The law was to try to get weed for those who need it to be able to get an appetite, and for those who have used a dozen pain killers that don't work. We have a talk show host named Montel, who ADMITS to using it every morning because without it he can't even walk. The weird thing is, no feds even TRY to bust him.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jebus said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Lol dude, no way is your american weed better than Netherlands or even Canadian weed.
> ...


 All your weed still cant even touch Mexican weed


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 you must be a *** if you like that ugly scroat


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

User said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > J-Lo = $80 top sirloin steak dinner at a 5-star restaurant
> ...


 j-lo shes a stroppy moose fat arse tantrum dog


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

> stroppy moose fat arse tantrum dog


anyone else perplexed by what the hell this means?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> Jebus said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 Hmm...last I knew Mexican weed wasnt something to rave about...
















Montel hasnt gotten caught cause he hasnt been found in possession of it.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Filo said:


> Jebus said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > If the state-law alows it and the federal-law forbits, what is than the purpuse of this state-law ?
> ...










Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Filo said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Jebus said:
> ...










Mexican weed is nothing compared to our Dutch Weed! That`s a fact!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

alan said:


> j-lo shes a stroppy moose fat arse tantrum dog


 translation please.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > j-lo shes a stroppy moose fat arse tantrum dog
> ...


 stroppy = a british word similar to bitchy


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

janus said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 dude stop trying to shove paris on everyone. shes nto that hot. women in holland must be dirt ugly if you think she's all that. i admint she looks good but no THAT good. she's only famous cause she hoe's around. geezus


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

janus = offical troll/pothead in the thread


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

What`s your point dude?
I love her... you like her...and then I am an official troll/pothead?























I`m not shoving Paris up to anyone, I`m just giving my opinion!!!

Or can you handle it that it`s 43-38 for Paris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

janus said:


> What`s your point dude?
> I love her... you like her...and then I am an official troll/pothead?
> 
> 
> ...


 she is winning in this thread agianst jlo
but she got destroyed in the other poll


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Women in Chicago/suburbs are definately not dirt ugly and I'd take Paris any day of the week. And I hardly consider her a 'hoe' just because a tape got loose of her having sex. Have you never filmed yourself and your girl goin at it? Cause I sure as hell have, but that doesn't mean that my girl is a hoe.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > janus said:
> ...










dude its not just the tapes

its also her rep and the clothes she wears


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > janus said:
> ...










That`s wright!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

And I don`t care if she`s a hoe or not...I can never have her so...

But she looks great to me!!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 Yeah, but her 'rep' is what people know about her... which is only that her sex tape got out. What other sh*t does anyone know about her that would lead them to believe she sleeps around? As far as her clothes, I f*cking love them, they look hot as sh*t. Yeah, they are revealing a lot of the times, but hell, look at what she's got to offer underneath


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


 lol her porno tape is named "A night in Paris" LMAO


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> lol her porno tape is named "A night in Paris" LMAO


 Hahaha, thats actually a pretty good one


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

janus said:


> What`s your point dude?
> I love her... you like her...and then I am an official troll/pothead?
> 
> 
> ...


when the total thread is composed with the majority of your replies then thats what i call a troll.

Yes i like her but i do not admire/ or religiously talk about her. Your almost a freaking stalker. You talking as if she is the hottest girl in the world. And frankly, if you actually think that then your have been smoking too much weed and it has or already fucked your head up.


----------

